# Rockwell Delta 34-400 TS



## allred27 (Feb 1, 2011)

Hey guys this is my first table saw, I think it's from the 70's. I got it at a estate sell for $25, thought it was a pretty good deal. I has a cast iron top, I think it's about 26" x 22", but it has no fence or rails.
I was wondering what fence I can use on it? Also It has some surface rust on the top, after I scrap the rust off, what should I use to keep the rust away?
I'll post a pic later if that helps.
Thanks for you input.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Is that a 10" saw? A pic would help, but if it's a full size contractor saw that's ~ 27" deep, the Delta T2 for ~ $156 shipped from Tools-plus.com is one of the better bangs for the buck in a good aftermarket fence IMHO. (rails are included) It also sounds like your saw doesn't have any wings attached? 

Here's one person's install of that fence


----------



## allred27 (Feb 1, 2011)

...Thanks for the link, pic's tell a thousand words. I'll go with the Delta T2.
I was wrong on the P/N, it's not 34-400 it's 34-600. it's a 9" blade
Here's a couple of pic's of mine
Right now it doesn't have any wings on it. But I want to add them.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

It looks to me like it might have some wings, they're just fairly small. You can always make your own. The T2 should work with it.


----------



## cobol (Jun 13, 2011)

*Rails*

I found rails to mouont the fenc for your saw on ebay



allred27 said:


> Hey guys this is my first table saw, I think it's from the 70's. I got it at a estate sell for $25, thought it was a pretty good deal. I has a cast iron top, I think it's about 26" x 22", but it has no fence or rails.
> I was wondering what fence I can use on it? Also It has some surface rust on the top, after I scrap the rust off, what should I use to keep the rust away?
> I'll post a pic later if that helps.
> Thanks for you input.


----------

